# Tip: how to make those big hollywood action drums



## gsilbers (Oct 27, 2008)

so this is my recipe on how to make those big drums that i figured out and works for me. just trying to recreate those big drum from actino movies which are my favorite. 

true strike... 


no, there is more wait heheehe

with the true strike use the ensemble preset, use the far away and close miced versions. 
also do the same with the gran casa and snare ensebles. the snare ensebles gives the hits a very tight and pinching sound that defines the ensebmble and casa drums thaty can sound a little muddy. play all at the same time. dont know if it was on purpuse but the samples dont start at the same time but differ in some ms so it gives a big sound. 

then grab small percusion like shakers, congas, toms, and creates fast rythms but not complex but that they vary every 4th measure or just plain not loooping. 

for the Tv version of it do the same (big hits) but add a high pitch shaker or hihat in 16th notes .(sample logic's rythm loops rock for this) sometimes the loop will do. and follow the rythm with the strong drums. like hit on the one and three or just on the one and one half while strings and small rythm do a response to that. 

under the big hits add low end brass stacc as more part of the rythm than harmony. 
very brian tyler-ish..

hope that helps and i'd like to listen to you'alls ways of doing this or other drum relate stuff



as for stormdrum 1 i think it sounds too much like SD1 which the big hits presets is givaway to some 80's movies but can add some cool sounds time to time.


----------



## Hal (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice tips
thx 
but everything u said is just combining samples out of the box it would be cool to ad an audio example of it to see what sound u acheived.

i found that this big percussion stuff r very difficult and very complex to acheive,a lot of processing involved,compressing,EQing,reverbs and sound design.
Am still learning to master that.

am very interested to hear ur out of the box example


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 28, 2008)

yes , pretty much combining the samples. the thing that got my stuff sounding a bit nicer was the snare ensemble hit (far) at the same time than the ensemble and gran casa. 

as for the mix i use compression and EQ on every drum and then sub it to a drumn bus and add overal compresino and EQ plus a limiter. settings of course are smaller. 

sound design is a tricky word... sound design as adding en extra sub here and there or little phaser or stright up running the 2 mix drums in to camel space and/or reaktor vierring synth and using the outcome as a "drum fill" sort of way to keep the drums fresh and not loopy./ 
both i do, depends on the situation. ill post up a sample. 

for me the most dificult part is the rythm. i fall into the same similar patterns. sometimes i go by the difrent stronger hits on shaker or hihat patterns from loops and start from there.


----------



## mjc (Nov 20, 2008)

One library.

Stormdrum 2


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 20, 2008)

ajcmuso @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> One library.
> 
> Stormdrum 2



+ Taiko and you are REALLY there.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 20, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> ajcmuso @ Thu Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > One library.
> ...



+ new and never heared instruments, very soon! o-[][]-o


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 21, 2008)

or grabbing a loop and thats it./.. :roll: 

the idea of this thread was as tips on how to program them.. ill like to hear
how others are making them..


----------



## c0mp0ser (Nov 21, 2008)

Or just pick up Drums of War! :wink: 

Sorry, couldn't resist plugging our product...


----------



## lee (Nov 22, 2008)

You could listen to Kermit here, Ashermusic or ajcmuso or read more about DIY in these threads I started about the same topic:

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10589

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... sc&start=0

/Johnny


----------

